# Maxi's photos



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh they're so sweet. They look like the best of friends. What kind of dog is Turbo?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What a cute pair! It's so cute when they snuggle, isn't it? I didn't know what I was missing out on before we brought our second dog home! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Max is adorable!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They look so cute together!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, they are so sweet together. It looks like they're the best of friends.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Oh they're so sweet. They look like the best of friends. What kind of dog is Turbo?


thank you, yeah they are so sweet and best buddy. Turbo is a mix snauchzer and shitzu



ebenjamin85 said:


> What a cute pair! It's so cute when they snuggle, isn't it? I didn't know what I was missing out on before we brought our second dog home! Thanks for sharing!


yes so cute to see they are snuggle and playing together all the time, its like makes you feel so happy to see them grow up together 



General V said:


> Max is adorable!!





Jax's Mom said:


> They look so cute together!


Thank you from max too wooofff wooofff



MittaBear said:


> Aww, they are so sweet together. It looks like they're the best of friends.


yes they are best friends, always playing all the time and Turbo always nice with max when max always stealing his bone, biscuits :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Max and Turbo are sooooooo cute!


----------



## stuck (Jan 21, 2010)

Great pictures! #3 & 5 are so sweet. thanks for sharing!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, Max and Turbo are sooooooo cute!



thank you Carolina woooff wooff from max and turbo


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeaaa today i went to the beach and swim again and catch my toy :headbang2:banana:


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

pic with my bro Turbo who is always stay not swim :no:


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi i am back and now i am grown up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a handsome guy Maxi has become, he's gorgeous!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a handsome guy Maxi has become, he's gorgeous!



Thanks Carolina mom and woof wooff from maxi


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

wooff wooofff


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

cheeezz everyone


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL Maxi you are a character!!! Handsome boy!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Awww, how cute!!!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> LOL Maxi you are a character!!! Handsome boy!



hahahha thanks Wyatt's Mom, yes he always smiles all the time, we call him Mr. Hollywood cos everytime he sees people, he alway greets them happily


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Awww, how cute!!!



thank you cgriffin


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Maxi had fun today @Lake Tahoe


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

the pics are so nice!! looks like he had a blast!!!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> the pics are so nice!! looks like he had a blast!!!


Thanks Elle, yes he had fun today


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

aren't they so cute! Turbo is a great name! Love the 3rd pic


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

They look so happy I smiled back at their picture


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Pudden said:


> aren't they so cute! Turbo is a great name! Love the 3rd pic


yes they are so cute, i am always smile to see them playing together. yes Turbo is a runner, can't see door open, that's why he need walk with leash on all the time



Skippy03 said:


> They look so happy I smiled back at their picture


hahahaha thanks Skippy


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone, max is back and now i am 1 year old on 6 May booohooo i am so excited become a big handsome boy :--happy:


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

They are both adorable! Love the snow pics!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

MicheleKC87 said:


> They are both adorable! Love the snow pics!



Thank you Michele, yes max love play with snow and swim


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations. Like the name.  Very handsome boy! Our Max will be 2 years old on July 7.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Congratulations. Like the name.  Very handsome boy! Our Max will be 2 years old on July 7.



yes i like the name too, his name is maximus and he is 1 year old on 6th may
your max so handsome and big boy too, woof wooff too from Max here

how many weight is he? maxi is 68 pounds


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max is just Max. As it turned out, "Maximus" would have been appropriate. He is a very big boy. 157 pounds and nearly 30 inches at the shoulders. He was 30 pounds at 3 months. Vet said he would be 100 pounds "easy." He loves to swim and chase the ducks. If he played football, he would be a linebacker.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Max is just Max. As it turned out, "Maximus" would have been appropriate. He is a very big boy. 157 pounds and nearly 30 inches at the shoulders. He was 30 pounds at 3 months. Vet said he would be 100 pounds "easy." He loves to swim and chase the ducks. If he played football, he would be a linebacker.



wow max is so big boy. yes maxi too loves to swim, play with balls, and he loves his duck toy lol and thats the only one he never chew maybe because its a duck lol

does max already neuteured? maxi havent do that yet and this sunday he will get his microchip


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, Max was neutered at 7 months. Did not phase him, was fine the next day.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

sooooo cute, omg!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Max's Dad said:


> Yes, Max was neutered at 7 months. Did not phase him, was fine the next day.


yes we are going to neuter max soon too



MyBuddy22 said:


> sooooo cute, omg!



hahahaha yes thanks Buddy


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Such beautiful dogs! Wow! Amazing pictures!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> Such beautiful dogs! Wow! Amazing pictures!



thanks Vcm, max says wooff wooofff thanks


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Max and his fav basket ball


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

maxi said:


> Hi Everyone, max is back and now i am 1 year old on 6 May booohooo i am so excited become a big handsome boy :--happy:


Wow! He's such a gorgeous handsome boy!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Mercymom, and Mercy so cute little puppy too


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Summer fun on the beach


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Swim swim yeaaahhh


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

[URL="http://i46.tinypic.com/dglxtf.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i46.tinypic.com/dglxtf.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

[IMG][URL="http://i45.tinypic.com/21aa49c.jpg%5b/IMG"]http://i45.tinypic.com/21aa49c.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

[IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/9urbrb.jpg


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

maxi said:


> Swim swim yeaaahhh


its weird, how come there is a girl pic on my post


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi.... I just turned 3y this month


----------

